# Mahindra 2545 won’t start



## jpoehls (Dec 27, 2020)

I drove my tractor the other day without any issues. Parked it overnight and the next afternoon it wouldn’t start. I’be checked fuses and battery charge but in lost for what could the issue could be at this point. I’d appreciate any advice. Thanks!

Below is the detailed scenario:

Drove the tractor one evening. Came out the next afternoon and it wouldn’t start. Turned the key to ON and dash lights came on, turned to START and everything went dead. No dash lights. No clicks or other starter/ignition sounds. Turned the key back to OFF and back to ON and nothing - not even dash lights/indicators come on.

Put a charger on the battery and it said the battery wouldn't hold a charge. Disconnected the tractor cables from the battery terminals completely and reconnected the charger. Now it showed 75% charged. I left it charging to 100%.

Disconnected charger and reconnected tractor cables. Turned key to ON and dash lights/indicators came on. Turned to START and it repeated the original situation - everything dead and turning to ON no longer does anything.


----------



## jpoehls (Dec 27, 2020)

Got it fixed. A cable connected to the positive battery terminal was slightly loose. So slight I overlooked it the first time. ‍♂


----------

